# overdose of Zimecterin Gold



## yankee_minis (Nov 29, 2009)

I gave the whole tube to a pregnant mare today. She is due in April. I know the toxicity level is 10 times the recommended dose. I figure she weighs 250-300 pounds. The tube is for 1250 pounds.

The vet says the mare is probably fine but he's never treated a pregnant mare for an overdose and isn't sure what the reaction will be on the unborn foal.

Anybody have experience in this?


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Nov 29, 2009)

Did you accidently give her the whole tube? It says on the box that Zimectrin Gold is not tested on pregnant mares. I didn't use it on mine. When I called my Vet about it, I was told to read the box! The toxicity level isn't for a pregnant mare.


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Nov 29, 2009)

I hate that Zemectin Gold. The tube doesn't have a secure dosing mechanism. Last summer I gave it to my mare that had just foaled and the whole tube plunged in before I could stop it.

I called the vet and he said it took a lot to over dose. I am not a vet and I am sure many here would recommend taking her to the vet since she is in foal.

My mare showed no side effects from the wormer.

The vet said if there were complications it would take a day or so and there would be lethargy. He said to watch her closely and bring her in if she seemed off. I fed her hay and hay stretcher to soak up as much as possible.

Good luck I hope all will be fine.


----------



## wwminis (Nov 29, 2009)

[SIZE=12pt]Got this off the insert of Zimectrin Gold![/SIZE]

Bill

ZIMECTERIN® GOLD Paste has not been tested in foals younger than two months of age, mares at or near the time of breeding, pregnant or lactating mares, and breeding stallions. ZIMECTERIN® GOLD Paste, when tested at 1, 3, and 5-times the maximum recommended dose every two weeks in 5-month old foals, and at 10-times the maximum recommended dose in a separate study, did not elicit any adverse clinical signs of toxicity. In a foal safety study in younger animals, ZIMECTERIN® GOLD Paste was found safe up to 3-times the maximum recommended dose in 2-month old foals. WARNING: Do not use in horses intended for human consumption. Not for use in humans. Keep this and all drugs out of reach of children.

[SIZE=12pt]I think your mare should be OK![/SIZE]


----------



## MinisOutWest (Nov 29, 2009)

a lot of the wormers say NOT FOR USE IN MINIATURE HORSES. Read, Read, Read. I do not use off the shelf wormers. I get my wormer meds from the vet.


----------



## StellaLenoir (Nov 29, 2009)

not to freak you out, but I gave my 1 year old almost a whole tube on accident once and the vet said it was very dangerous and that the horse had to be tubed with oil and activated charcoal. Said there could be neurological problems if I did not. so of course vet came out tubed, then I watched for any sign of any problem and nothing. At no time did the 1 year old act off. He never even had a change in poo from any of it!! Vet said to expect a mess when the charcoal came out. But we had no problems or any symptoms. I hope your mare is fine, as well as the baby. I would check with your vet asap.


----------



## Nathan Luszcz (Nov 29, 2009)

Your vet took you for a ride




A 4x overdose in a yearling of Ivermectin is perfectly safe.


----------



## ShaunaL (Nov 29, 2009)

Dewormers seem generally pretty safe, even when minis get the whole tube. I accidently gave a yearling a whole tube of dewormer (those darn tubes) and she was just fine. My wallet, on the other hand, was not happy about all that wasted dewormer!





A little tip for deworming that will prevent wasting or worry through accidental overdosing (started this after the little incident above) I take 3 cc syringes (no needle) and draw up the desired amount. I then use those to deworm the horses. Much cleaner and easier! The tip of the syringes fit perfectly in the dewormer tube. You can ask your vet for some syringes without needles.


----------



## MindyLee (Nov 29, 2009)

I accidently gave a whole tube to a dwarf last year as he jerked, causing the whole thing to go down his throat. He is super small weighing in at most likely 150 lbs and he was just fine. No side affects nothing. I recomend just watching your mare, but I think she and the foal will be just fine.

Take care!


----------



## yankee_minis (Nov 29, 2009)

> Did you accidently give her the whole tube?


Yes, obviously it was an accident.



> a lot of the wormers say NOT FOR USE IN MINIATURE HORSES


 This doesn't say that. Vet says use over-the-counter wormers. Vet told me it was safe for pregnant mares.



> I accidently gave a whole tube to a dwarf last year as he jerked, causing the whole thing to go down his throat


she jerked too and locking mechanism didn't work.



> I take 3 cc syringes (no needle) and draw up the desired amount. I then use those to deworm the horses.


What an awesome idea!!!

I guess I'll just watch her like the vet said.


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm curious which wormers aren't safe for minis? I know about the Quest but I haven't read on any of them that it says not safe for minis? Just curious incase I run into one.


----------



## topnotchminis (Nov 29, 2009)

ShaunaL said:


> A little tip for deworming that will prevent wasting or worry through accidental overdosing (started this after the little incident above) I take 3 cc syringes (no needle) and draw up the desired amount. I then use those to deworm the horses. Much cleaner and easier! The tip of the syringes fit perfectly in the dewormer tube. You can ask your vet for some syringes without needles.



That's what I do too. It makes it much easier to give too.


----------



## susanne (Nov 30, 2009)

StellaLenoir said:


> not to freak you out, but I gave my 1 year old almost a whole tube on accident once and the vet said it was very dangerous and that the horse had to be tubed with oil and activated charcoal. Said there could be neurological problems if I did not. so of course vet came out tubed, then I watched for any sign of any problem and nothing. At no time did the 1 year old act off. He never even had a change in poo from any of it!! Vet said to expect a mess when the charcoal came out. But we had no problems or any symptoms. I hope your mare is fine, as well as the baby. I would check with your vet asap.


Were you perhaps using Quest (or did your vet not know what you used)?

Such an overdose would indeed be dangerous with Quest (and with other dewormers with the moxidectin), but not Ivermectin or Safeguard/Panacur (or other name brands with fenbendazole). I honestly don't know about Strongid types (pyrantel pamoate)

I just noticed that horse.com now lists both Zimectrin Gold and Equimax as being safe for foals, pregnant mares and breeding stallions. I have no idea if they have reformulated or if this applies to older product.


----------



## Ellen (Nov 30, 2009)

Your mare and foal will be fine. I have done it, and although it scared me. All was fine. I called the vet and he said all was good, and when that was not good enough I called Ohio State University. I was told Zimmectrin Gold or EqiMax were very safe.

The ones I have been told to avoid, always are Quest and Anthilcide. Not safe for any horse, not just minis on the quest and the anthelcide is on the minis. I would have not known without the call to the vet. Most are not labeled. Good Luck. Just feed lots of hay to soak it up.


----------



## Julie/Azariah (Nov 30, 2009)

Who said you will never use math/algebra after high school???

I use 3cc syringes and found the same as the other folks on here....the tip fits in perfectly.

I just figured out how many ccs were in each syringe , how many lbs it would treat and pulled up the appropriate amt in the syringe.

But do be aware.... you should not UNDER DOSE either... I think that is almost worse than overdosing as sometimes under dosing won't take care of the parasites.

I have "slipped" a few times and never had a problem with any of them.

Best wishes for your mare and her little one


----------



## StellaLenoir (Nov 30, 2009)

susanne said:


> StellaLenoir said:
> 
> 
> > not to freak you out, but I gave my 1 year old almost a whole tube on accident once and the vet said it was very dangerous and that the horse had to be tubed with oil and activated charcoal. Said there could be neurological problems if I did not. so of course vet came out tubed, then I watched for any sign of any problem and nothing. At no time did the 1 year old act off. He never even had a change in poo from any of it!! Vet said to expect a mess when the charcoal came out. But we had no problems or any symptoms. I hope your mare is fine, as well as the baby. I would check with your vet asap.
> ...




I am certain what wormer I was using.



I read the box, about the safety in foals at 10x the dose, and thought nothing would be the matter, just call the vet in case. But when the vet freaked out and mentioned brain damage, how could I NOT tube my horse? I think I did waste my money, but if I had not done it and the horse became ill or had brain damage I would never have been able to forgive myself. I would never use quest. I love the tip about filling smaller syringes !!! That is an awesome idea!


----------



## Ellen (Nov 30, 2009)

Stella,

Let me tell you. If a vet said do it.... I would do it.

As for the 3cc syringes. Why aren't you using liquid? I use Liquid in iver and pyrantel in liquid. Iver you need Rx and Pyrantel is OTC. But most vets will advise not to use paste...As it is mixed for 1100lbs. But certain pastes do not come in liquid. IE Equimax. Panacur.


----------



## Katiean (Dec 1, 2009)

I love the modern paste wormers. I was using a feed through blue pellet (can't remember the name but it looked like blue sprinkl;es for cup cakes) Anyway, It was not safe for anything. My horse only ate part of it. The chickens at the stable I was at got the rest and then they ate what was in her poop. Well, there was a major die off of chickens at that barn. OOPS


----------



## jlh (Dec 1, 2009)

i know someone who accidentally gave a whole tube of ivermectin to a weanling.

only known sideaffect was that he was the only horse in their pasture who didn't have a problem with ticks for an entire year.

they said they practically jumped off of him.


----------

